# Mounting



## Padmja (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm keeping a friend's cat for the weekend. The only concern I have is that he hasn't been neutered and I've heard that neutered toms can mount unspayed females, does it work the other way aswell? Because I know it can be really stressful for the female.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Not only stressful, but may likely end up with a pregnant female. You CANNOT keep an un neutered male around an unspayed female, that is a nightmare waiting to happen. If you are keeping a friends cat for a weekend, there is nothing wrong with containing that cat to a bedroom confined. It is just for a weekend and a short time, there is no reason that this cat needs to be socialized with your cats. 

I do hope that you will get your female cat spayed soon, as well as hopefully your friend will get his male neutered.


----------



## Padmja (Apr 9, 2013)

My cat's been spayed.
My friend adopted her cat about 3 months ago and he's about 11yo so she didn't feel the need to neuter him.
My cat needs access to the entire house at all times so all of the doors, except the main door and the one to the balcony (she prefers using the window) have cat flaps on them. But I can just duct tape them shut for a couple days.
I know Penelope won't go near the tom herself but he might and I really wouldn't want either to get hurt.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Neutered or not...cat introductions take time. It's completely unrealistic to expect that these two cats will get along in any way for just a weekend. Your best bet is to keep the visitor separated while he's there.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Keep them separated. Your girl was JUST spayed recently. She doesn't need some annoying Tom bothering her in any manner right now.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, if the spay was recent, some of the hormones will still be lingering, giving her the scent of an unspayed female. Definitely keep them seperate for your girls well-being.


----------

